# Anybody seen Bernard King's 60 pts game ?



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Bernard King was amazing, he is one of the best forwards of all time.
What do you think about Bernard?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i saw it on nba tv. against the nets right? he was dominant, thats all i can say. his mid range J and post up game was as good as anybodys ever.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> i saw it on nba tv. against the nets right? he was dominant, thats all i can say. his mid range J and post up game was as good as anybodys ever.


:yes: 



> In 1984-85 King was the main attraction in the Big Apple and beyond. He led the NBA in scoring with an average of 32.9 ppg, including one memorable heat wave in the middle of winter. On Christmas Day he scored 60 points against New Jersey (a Knick franchise record), and on Feb. 16, he rained in 55 points against the Nets.


http://www.nba.com/history/players/kingb_bio.html


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, 60 and than 55 in the same season vs. my Nets.

Wonderfull.

-Petey


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Hall of Fame talent, but Grant Hill career.


----------

